# Civilian Friends vs. Police Friends



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Civilian Friends vs . Police Friends
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Get upset if you're too busy to talk to them for a week.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Are glad to see you after years, and will happily carry on the
> same conversation you were having the last time you met.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Have never seen you cry.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Have cried with you.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Borrow your stuff for a few days then give it back.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Keep your stuff so long they forget it's yours.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Know a few things about you.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Could write a book with direct quotes from you.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will leave you behind if that's what the crowd is doing.
> POLICE FRIENDS Will kick the crowds' ass that left you behind.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Are for a while.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Are for life.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Have shared a few experiences...
> POLICE FRIENDS: Have shared a lifetime of experiences no citizen could ever
> dream of...
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will take your drink away when they think you've had
> enough.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Will look at you stumbling all over the place and say, 'You
> better drink the rest of that before you spill it!!' Then carry you home
> safely and put you to bed...
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will talk crap to the person who talks crap about you.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Will knock them the hell out for using your name in vain.
> 
> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will ignore this.
> POLICE FRIENDS: Will forward this.
> 
> 
> There are those that think they understand. And then,. . . . there are cops.
> 
>


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So true lpw.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

So true


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thankfully, I have a few civilian friends who fit the cop friend bill. But this is dead on.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

excellent


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was emailed the same thing awhile back , but cop was replaced by "biker"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> I was starting to feel like the bastard child.


mtc, I cant speak for all LEO but as far as I'm concerned dispatchers are "cops" too. Without dispatchers you got nothing. Could be because I work both sides of the mic though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

With some exceptions, I've generally found that unless someone is somehow even remotely related to or sympathetic towards law enforcement, I usually want to throttle them within the first ten 10 minutes of a conversation. 

The downhill slide usually starts with "Hey, let me ask you something".


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> With some exceptions, I've generally found that unless someone is somehow even remotely related to or sympathetic towards law enforcement, I usually want to throttle them within the first ten 10 minutes of a conversation.


 I concur. There are some civilians I really like and enjoy being around, all of whom either are either CPA alumni or involved with pro-police neighborhood groups. However, usually I just get irritated when I mingle with my non-LEO friends who know nothing about the job. Just the other night I almost had one in tears after he said something stupid about our training and I ripped him a new asshole.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> There are some civilians I really like and enjoy being around,


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

7costanza said:


>


Who said I liked you?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Another:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20144


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> Really though, we're not - we aren't going out there risking our lives -


Agreed, However if its not for the dispatcher then the one out their risking his or her life doesnt have the information to deal with that individual. Just saying dispatch and police working as a team are unbeatable.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> With some exceptions, I've generally found that unless someone is somehow even remotely related to or sympathetic towards law enforcement, I usually want to throttle them within the first ten 10 minutes of a conversation.


_All at once you lost your first name. You're a cop, a flatfoot, a bull, a dick, John Law. You're the fuzz, the heat; you're poison, you're trouble, you're bad news. They call you everything, but never a policeman._


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> was emailed the same thing awhile back , but cop was replaced by "biker"


Same here but mine was replaced with Corrections


----------

